# Stupidly easy but the cooks love them



## Schroedc (Mar 8, 2015)

I've made a few of these over the years but recently I threw a few on the shelf in the shop and they have been flying out the door.

All it is is a stick with a couple notches for pulling out and pushing in the racks in an oven. Make one of these for your wife or your hired cook and he'll/she'll love you for it.

A great way to use up some miscellany in the shop and quick too! You can finish them if you want but I just do them in maple and apply a little cutting board oil to them.

I just thought I'd throw these up here as a quick gift idea for folks out there (I can't be the first person to come up with this)

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 8, 2015)

I've been wanting to make some of them, but the wife says she don't like em. But I bet If I made one, she'd use it....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2015)

Cool Colin. I bet they'd popular at tailgate parties with team colors on them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2015)

Speaking of "tail gate" . . . .


ripjack13 said:


> ....But I bet If I made one, she'd use it....



I bet she would too, she's probably tired of breaking her hair brushes . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Tony (Mar 8, 2015)

This is my version. I made a few just to up some scrap mesquite and sold tons of them last year at several shows, I couldn't make them fast enough! Tony

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 8, 2015)

These would make good gifts, too. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Mar 8, 2015)

I went to a show today and saw some of those for the first time. Also saw a ton of spachilas and other utensils for a few bucks a piece. Some of the items seemed like they wouldn't be worth the time, especially selling them for only like $4 like I saw.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 8, 2015)

Cool idea, my problem would be finding it when I needed it. Maybe I could make it into a refrigerator magnet...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 8, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Cool idea, my problem would be finding it when I needed it. Maybe I could make it into a refrigerator magnet...



That's what I did with mine, just countersunk a 1/4' round magnet into the back side.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 9, 2015)

Neato Colin and Tony.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------

